# SSL-Zertifikate... wo ordern?



## rethus (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche einen Anbieter, welcher SSL-Zertifikate zu moderaten Preisen bereit stellt. Habt Ihr da eine empfehlung für mich...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo rethus,

hier zwei Links als Anlaufquellen:
http://www.psw.net/
http://kambach.net/products/services/ssl_certificate

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

